# Anyone have problems logging on?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive had a problem logging on since about 9:30 eastern time it said something about debug mode and the one time i tried i recieved an error message that said must die.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup I have, the forums have been really slow all night then that debug thing.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

same here they have been really slow until now


----------

